# Xenons



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

Flynn, or maybe other members would answer...how does your xenon fitted headlamp look like? Does it have a projector lens or just reflectors like the standard's? A pic would be great.

............................


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Someone asked for a pic of xenons on an Xtrail but their post has mysteriously vanished.  

For whoever asked:


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

It was mine..dunno what hapenned. Thanks for the pics, flynn. The projectors doesnt seem to be much different with regular ones.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

flynn said:


> Someone asked for a pic of xenons on an Xtrail but their post has mysteriously vanished.





nis300zx said:


> It was mine..dunno what hapenned. Thanks for the pics, flynn...


Magic  (not really...)
Sorry for the confusion gents.
I was doing some clean up and since Nis300zx's original post for the pic request was unrelated to the rest of the other thread I had decided to slipt it away to put it in a new thread but Flynn beat me to it, ha ha ha ...
I think you'll find that things are back in order now.


----------



## nis300zx (Dec 27, 2005)

I just look at my headlamp this morning, and comparing it to your's with xenon. The only different I see is the "thing" on the center of the reflector housing. Its smaller compare to regular headlamp unit.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

I think they legally need to be self-adjusting here. Not sure how that's done. Will have to have a peek.


----------



## CARNAGE-U14 (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey since u guys r on lights, anyone knw where i can get a pair of d bluebird sss u14 xenon lights,i'm only getting the older 96-98 model lights down here in d W.I.


----------



## Canyonroll (Jan 9, 2007)

The Xenon has a high beam bulb mounted 1" or so below the HID bulb. 
unbelievably better output. Ballasts are mounted just inboard of the lights in engine bay.


----------

